# DVD Player error -70017



## mozlaf (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi all.
Anyone have seen a message like this: "There was as initialization error. 
A valid video device could not be found for playback. [-70017]"?
I have in my Powerbook G4 1.67GHz 15" OS 10.4.3. H/W is all OK (I run Apple Hardware test).
I've trashed the DVD player preferences, Repair Disk with Disk Utilities, upgrade and downgrade DVD Player 4.6 to 4.6.1 to 4.6 and trash prefs again and repair and repair, change DVD Player with one version from 10.3.9 and the message is the same. I could use one version from a 10.3.8 bootable disk I have in a external HD (when booted from it) but, if started from 10.4.3 booting, I have the same 70017 error. I can't find nothing on the Web about this error...
All other functions of de DVD hardware are OK. (read CDs and open Tost etc...) Just don't open DVD movies. I've run sbin/fsck -f and it's OK in the end.
Any help out there?


----------

